# Forum About Russia Politics  'Putin’s Syria role deserving of Nobel Peace Prize' - RT

## Deborski

http://rt.com/politics/putin-nobel-peace-prize-587/ *
Putin’s Syria role deserving of Nobel Peace Prize* 
Comments?  Discussion?

----------


## DrBaldhead

I'd rather strip Gorbachev from his Nobel prize.

----------


## sergei

Nobel Peace Prize is too politized and west-oriented stuff. I think Putin refuses an award, because in Russia many people believe that it is an award for dissidents and traitors.

----------


## Deborski

Being one of those *cough, cough* westerners myself, I rather like Gorbachev. )) 
But I would tend to agree that there are a lot of politics involved with who is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize. 
In any case, I'd at least like to see peace in Syria achieved before we hand out medals to anyone...

----------


## it-ogo

IMO Peace nomination in Nobel Prize system is (and always was) nothing more than a disgrace of the very Nobel Prize.

----------


## Юрка

Путин заслуживает премии мира. Но ему одному не дадут наверное. Только вместе в Обамой. Обама тогда станет дважды лауреат.  :: 
Лавров тоже заслуживает премии мира. Но если дадут, то вместе с Керри.

----------


## Hanna

> I'd rather strip Gorbachev from his Nobel prize.

 yes, and Obama.... 
In fact most people who had it recently! It's just become a stamp for approval of whatever is politically correct.  
Obama got it because of his skin colour - what did he ever do for peace in the first year of his presidency - how ridiculous! 
He's since become a war criminal and ought to return it.  
The EU was relatively deserving actually because whatever else you think about the EU, it works for keeping the peace *between its' members,* at least. And if you look at the history that is extremely rare in Europe. But of course, the price of it was first the split of the Cold War. then being a USA puppet continent and now the messed up economic system and the exploitation of richer EU areas of poorer ones, labour migration and the dominance of the big 3 countries over the rest.   

> Nobel Peace Prize is too politized and  west-oriented stuff. I think Putin refuses an award, because in Russia  many people believe that it is an award for dissidents and  traitors.

 I think we all know that Putin will not get it, exactly because it's so "West oriented" and Putin is not that way inclined. 
But sure - why not return it? It's clearly meaningless - a previous winner got it while his country were involved in no less than 2 official wars and several more clandestine ones.  
I really respect Russia for how its handled Syria -- really well and cleverly. I also respect that Russia sticks with its commitments to other countries and behaves in a principled way with regards to foreign politics. One would hope that this type of approach pays off in the longer perspective, rather than shortsighted un-principled opportunistic foreign policy of other countries.  
People around the world will learn from the Syria situation that Russia does not abandon countries or existing agreements just because the wind changes, and that it values peace above war and is prepared to pay a price for sticking with principles and commitments in foreign policy.  
It's pretty obvious that the prize usually goes to dissidents in countries that the West doesn't like or is suspicious about... or people who are doing something politically correct, not necessarily related to peace. 
The Scandinavian bias is rather blatant.  
A few of the Swedish people who won it have since fallen COMPLETELY out of political favour, so its rather amusing  to note that they are Nobel prize winners.  
I note that a Vietnamese person apparently declined the prize! Very cool gesture.  
I think they should stick with science which is a lot less subjective. Nobel (was Swedish) was NOT a political person at all, and had some rather cool ideas about society. I don't think he would agree at all with how the Peace and Economy prizes are used in his name.   

> 2012: The European Union (EU)
> 2011: Ellen Johnson Sirleaf and Leymah Gbowee (Liberia), Tawakkul Karman (Yemen)
> 2010: Liu Xiaobo (China)
> 2009: Barack Obama (US)
> 2008:                   Martti Ahtisaari (Finland)
> 2007: Al Gore (US) and the UN Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change
> 2006: Muhammad Yunus (Bangladesh) and the Grameen Bank
> 2005: International Atomic Energy Agency and Mohamed ElBaradei (Egypt)
> 2004: Wangari Maathai (Kenya)
> ...

 
I feel a bit connected to all this. I grew up on the  island east of Stockholm, in the Baltic sea where Nobel lived, after his family returned to Sweden from St Petersburg. (He actually spent his childhood and young adulthood in imperial Russia).  
The house where he lived was walking distance from mine. Noted with amusement that the person who founded a boarding school I attended for 6 years, is a Nobel Peace Prize winner. Had no idea - I only knew he was a bishop.

----------


## 14Russian

> Nobel Peace Prize is too politized and west-oriented stuff. I think Putin refuses an award, because in Russia many people believe that it is an award for dissidents and traitors.

 Why would he refuse it?  He belongs on the list with all the other traitors. 
His brand of 'neo-sovietism' fits in with them.

----------


## Deborski

Monsanto up for Nobel Prize – Disaster! (Video) 
Meanwhile, in related news, controversial food giant Monsanto has also been nominated for the Nobel World Food Prize. 
This despite growing evidence that Monsanto GMOs cause cancer, and despite the suicides of thousands of farmers in India whose businesses were destroyed by Monsanto seeds.     

> Syngenta, the giant company that is killing bees in massive amounts with their pesticides will also receive a prize and share the $250,000 prize money. 
> Monsanto has taken over 90% of the world’s farms, forcing them out of business, essentially wiping out most of our farming. 
> Many of these farms are organic and a serious problem that occurs is these Monsanto seeds fly around and cross-pollinate with the crops in the organic farms, destroying them. To add insult to injury, Monsanto has turned around and sued some of these farmers on the basis of patent infringement, as if the farmers planned to contaminate their fields with Monsanto chemicals. However, some farmers succeeded in suing Monsanto for contaminating their farms and won. 
> Of course, Monsanto claims no damage can be done from their food, their seeds or herbicides but experiments with mice have resulted in tumors, organ failures, cancer and premature death. 
> Glyphosate, the main ingredient in Monsanto’s weed killer called Roundup, is one of the most dangerous chemicals in the world. It can cause cancer and spontaneous abortions, while weakening plants and causing disease. More disaster. 
> Some farmers were feeding their pigs Monsanto corn and that resulted in sterility. After switching back to organic corn, they started producing babies again.

----------


## Eric C.

> It would depend on which of my friends were there   
> Because more than my country, or any specific time, I love my friends.

 Let's assume all of your friends would go back in time with you =)

----------


## Deborski

Back on topic - here is one person who I think truly deserves the Nobel Peace Prize.  Malala Yousafzai, whose amazing courage has triumphed over experiences so harrowing it is hard to imagine.    Malala Yousafzai Left Jon Stewart Speechless - Business Insider

----------


## Deborski

I highly recommend watching Malala's extended interview with Jon Stewart.  In addition to her awe-inspiring courage and wisdom, which is far beyond her age (she is only sixteen), she speaks English articulately and fluently.  She is an amazing, gifted child with a pure spirit.   
There are three parts to the interview and they will start up automatically if you play the first one.  http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tu...nterview-pt--1

----------


## Lampada

Off-topic перенесен сюда:  http://masterrussian.net/f51/%D0%BF%...4%D1%8B-22011/

----------


## Hanna

Well, she was flown to the UK after she was shot, and has lived here since. She attends a very school  in Birmingham. No doubt they made an exception to let her in -- schools like that have very tough entrance criteria and her English would not normally have cut it. (still, there are many born and bred in the UK with worse vocabularies than her). Likewise somebody must have given her a scholarship, apparently it's a fee-paying school.  
She is no doubt a very lovely person, intelligent and principled. But to give her the Nobel peace prize would be silly. If she hadn't been shot, nobody out of her region would have heard of her.  
I understand she said she misses Pakistan and wants to return. She doesn't enjoy being the centre of attention.  
My personal view is that all the PR around her (she's in UK media almost daily) as a sort of *hype and cheap propaganda* _"look how great we are for taking care of poor Malala, and supporting the education of girls in rural Pakistan". _ *
She's a very convenient and charming distraction* from the _real_ stories relating to Britain taking place in Pakistan. It's also interesting to consider who might be paying for Malala's family to stay comfortably in the UK and now also a flight to the US to attend this talk show. Lately, the immigration restrictions wrt Pakistan are very strict and there is no way a regular Pakistani family could fund a year of staying in the UK, assuming they qualify for a visa in the first place, which most wouldn't.  
While Malala didn't actually die, well over 100 children in Eastern Pakistan where she comes from have died from attacks by British-made drones supplied to the US military. And that's excluding all the kids who have been orphaned, crippled or made fatherless in the same attacks. The people that attacked Malala were her own countrymen. The drone victims were killed by foreigners in a war that Pakistan is not even part of.  
Taking a wild guess, I'd say that these 15-year old orphaned or crippled girls would be lucky to become the third wife of some old codger and have a roof over her head. As opposed to, for instance  being sent to the UK to attend an elite school and being housed in a comfy semi detached with all mod cons. That's what happened to Malala who was shot by the "bad" guys with a rifle, as opposed to the "good" guys playing computer games for real, with drones.  *
I really like Malala, but don't let's be taken in by the cheap propaganda trick that she is being exploited for.*  
What a totally cheesy program host, and format of the show, by the way. She's talking about serious matters, but the host is dumbing it down and the audience is hollering and whistling like it was a football game or a talent show. The whole thing was so embarrassing I didn't finish watching.  
Somebody should do a serious, in-depth interview with her, regarding her politics and what she cares to share about her personal life. I thought this was totally tacky.  
Kudos to her for sticking with tradition and culture and wearing Pakistani clothes. Thank goodness we haven't seen any articles yet about "Malala's shopping spree for designer clothes" or "Malala's secret boyfriend" yet.  
The Pakistanis should sort out their own cultural and religious matters, it's got nothing to do with any other nation. 150 years ago in Europe over half of the people could not read or write. 300 years ago we were burning innocent women at the stake in the name of our faith. Nobody invaded our countries and told us how to behave; we changed gradually, at our own pace, and for the most part retaining our dignity. It's each nation's right and prerogative to develop at its' own pace without foreign countries forcing its values on it. And it's not like the West is some kind of paragon of ethical and moral superiority when it comes to the situation for women! 
The presence of Western troops nearby is exactly what's spurring the crazy takfiris/wahabis/taliban on, and making them a lot worse than they would otherwise be. Islam per se is not at all against education for women. 
Below, a drone victim, who, like Malala, survived the unrighteous attack against her. Sans 1 leg.  
She too, should be invited to an American talk show.... don't you think?

----------


## Юрка

Да, насчёт Малалы Юсуфзай у меня тоже сомнения. Она правозащитник, но каков её вклад в укрепление мира - мне совершенно не понятно. То, что она стала мишенью для Талибана - это трудно назвать укреплением мира.
А награждение Организации по запрещению химического оружия похоже на небольшой укол Путину. Наградили за то же самое, за что предлагали наградить Путина, но других. Этакая небольшая издёвка по-европейски. Эта организация всего лишь исполнитель с пробиркой и пипеткой, а не политическая сила.

----------


## Lampada

Путин и народ (Юрий Викторов) / Стихи.ру - национальный сервер современной поэзии   *Путин и народ*  *Юрий Викторов*  
Рыбаки у берега сидели,
Угасал пылающий закат,
Над рекою  тихо,  еле –еле
Слышался родной душевный  мат. 
Вдруг, как в сказке, расступились волны
И на берег, взглядами искря,
Все экипированы по полной,
Вышли тридцать три богатыря. 
Сняли ласты, выплюнули воду,
Галстуки поправили слегка
И, проинспектировав природу,
Мужикам общупали бока. 
А потом, прикинувшись кустами,
В запонки сказали : - Берег чист!
И явился перед  рыбаками
Небольшой такой аквалангист.  Взгляд проникновенен аж до жути,
Несмотря на тину в волосах…
Мужики присели: - Это ж Путин!
Вон и чёрный пояс на трусах! 
- Здравствуйте! Владимир. Буду краток.
Скоро всё изменится у вас,
Будет счастье, рыба и достаток –
Я нашёл в реке подводный газ! 
Шок от судьбоносности момента
Мужиков как громом поразил!
Счастье просто видеть президента,
А в трусах и с газом?  Эксклюзив!!! 
Тут один с огромнейшим усильем
Разомкнул заклеившийся рот: 
- Надо срочно выпить за Россию!
И за нас, ну, в смысле за народ!  -За народ!- Владимир подобрался,
Потеплела глаз холодных синь,
Пригубил полстопочки и сальцем
По-простому, скромно закусил. 
Оглядел леса, поля и дали,
Отряхнулся от текущих дел: 
- Нет ли тут у вас в кустах рояля?
Я бы вам про Родину попел… 
Мужики переглянулись хмуро, 
Что не захватили инструмент…
- Не хватает нам пока культуры.. -
Загрустил с народом президент.  
В общем, спели под стакан и ложки,
В унисон, без всяких запевал,
Про Россию-мать, про путь-дорожки,
И в конце –«Интернационал». 
Президент расслабился впервые,
Поглядел на всполохи зари:
- Как же хорошо у нас в России! 
Ширь! Природа! Люди! Пескари! 
Зацепило мужиков неслабо
И, решившись, кто-то от души
Вдруг сказал: - Ещё по сто и к бабам?!
Бабы наши тоже хороши! 
Все засуетились в предвкушеньи,
Но Владимир, даром что ослаб,
Твёрдо заявил, как поздний Ленин :
- Не до баб, ребята! Не до баб! 
Всё ж на мне! Пашу, как в шахте с тачкой!
Нефть, алмазы, запуски ракет…
А ещё ведь погулять с собачкой, 
Заплатить за воду и за свет! 
Некогда, буквально, склеить ласты,
Вот, на правой – трещина насквозь…
Как назло, ещё и педерастов,
Извиняюсь, много развелось… 
Всё понятно. Некогда, конечно...
Но помочь-то мужики хотят -
Все решили, что хоть в части женщин
Каждый за вождя внесёт свой вклад! 
И, познав с народом единенье,
Получив поддержки крепкой нить,
Вождь пошёл вершить предназначенье
И всем сердцем Родину любить! 
Поступью своей хозяйской, валкой
Он ушёл, как водится, вперёд…
Мужики вздохнули: -Ласты жалко!
Так, по кочкам, до конца порвёт… 
В спину посмотрели умилённо:
-Президент, а посмотри, как прост! 
И, достав из ватников погоны,
Сели обмывать прибавку звёзд. 
© Copyright: Юрий Викторов, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113062402977

----------


## dinlot

Deleted. L.

----------


## UhOhXplode

Deleted. L.

----------


## Eric C.

Deleted. L.

----------


## dinlot

Deleted. L.

----------


## Lampada

Dear members!  Could you please stay on topic and *avoid posting off-topic* replies..

----------


## Eric C.

Deleted. L.

----------


## UhOhXplode

President Vladimir Putin totally does deserve the Nobel Peace Prize. It's not that difficult for some people to get one since they have lots of free time to promote peace. But Putin is the leader of the largest country on the planet and he still makes time to try and resolve serious issues peacefully. I also think that Barack Obama should lose his prize. He openly admitted that he was sending aid and weapons to terrorist-linked groups in Syria and that does not promote peace. And he tried to bomb Syria's legitimate leaders. Imo, the Nobel Peace Prize committee should be investigated for possible corruption. Their 2014 decision was seriously wonky.

----------


## Eric C.

> President Vladimir Putin totally does deserve the Nobel Peace Prize. It's not that difficult for some people to get one since they have lots of free time to promote peace. But Putin is the leader of the largest country on the planet and he still makes time to try and resolve serious issues peacefully. I also think that Barack Obama should lose his prize. He openly admitted that he was sending aid and weapons to terrorist-linked groups in Syria and that does not promote peace. And he tried to bomb Syria's legitimate leaders. Imo, the Nobel Peace Prize committee should be investigated for possible corruption. Their 2014 decision was seriously wonky.

 The president idolized so much by certain people here has been sending weapons and military equipment to the Assad regime in Syria for years, and he doesn't intend to stop, and doesn't hide the fact he doesn't. How does that add up to peace, anywhere, any time? 
FYI: Legitimate leaders do not command to shoot dead peaceful demonstrations.

----------


## Lampada

> ... I also think that Barack Obama should lose his prize. He openly admitted that he was sending aid and weapons to terrorist-linked groups in Syria and that does not promote peace. And he tried to bomb Syria's legitimate leaders. Imo, the Nobel Peace Prize committee should be investigated for possible corruption. Their 2014 decision was seriously wonky.

 You are entitle to your opinion, but again the topic is not about Obama. I have to give you a warning.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> The president idolized so much by certain people here has been sending weapons and military equipment to the Assad regime in Syria for years, and he doesn't intend to stop, and doesn't hide the fact he doesn't. How does that add up to peace, anywhere, any time? 
> FYI: Legitimate leaders do not command to shoot dead peaceful demonstrations.

 Please provide a source or sources. I wasn't aware that Assad ordered anyone to shoot peaceful demonstrators.
But that's not really the issue. President Vladimir Putin used diplomacy - not violence - to stop the bombing of Syria. That's a peaceful solution to a serious issue and things like that should be rewarded - even if Putin isn't expecting any rewards.
Any other Syria-related issues should be discussed in a new thread.   

> You are entitle to your opinion, but again the topic is not about Obama. I have to give you a warning.

 Sorry. But I was only attempting to point out the discrepancy between the 2 decisions of the Peace Prize Committee because I still don't know why one President got the Prize and I don't understand why the other one didn't.

----------


## Eric C.

> Please provide a source or sources. I wasn't aware that Assad ordered anyone to shoot peaceful demonstrators.

 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeli...–April_2011)  _Friday 18 March, named "Day of Dignity" by some protesters,[2] after Islamic Friday prayers, protests for freedom and democracy were held in four cities.[23]
In Daraa locals gathered peacefully and marched through the city, demanding release of the teenagers detained since 6 March and calling for democracy, greater freedom,[7] political freedom and an end to corruption.[24] An amateur video purportedly shows watercanons being used in Daraa to disperse demonstrators.[23] A resident told news agency Reuters that "thousands" of demonstrators chanted: "God, Syria, Freedom".[24] According to Western media, security forces opened fire killing four,[7] according to witnesses six[17] demonstrators, while hundreds were reported injured.[25] The Syrian government reacted by saying that "infiltrators had caused chaos and riots" in Daraa.[23]_  _23 March, in Daraa, security forces using tear gas and firearms stormed on thousand demonstrators near the Omari mosque (see also 22 March),[42][43][44] an Associated Press reporter heard semi-automatic gunfire.[43] At least 37 people were killed, according to a hospital communication.[45][46] Mobile phone connections to Daraa were cut, and checkpoints in town were manned by uniformed soldiers and plainclothes security agents with rifles.[43]_   _Friday 1 April, after Friday prayers,[65] thousands of protesters in several cities demonstrated themselves to be unsatisfied with, and unimpressed by, the vague promises of reform President Assad had made the previous day (see above).[69]
In Douma, a working-class[69] northern suburb[70] of Damascus, citizens gathered on the Municipality Square, hundreds according to Syrian officials, 2,000 according to witnesses who said they were chanting: "Freedom, freedom" when police opened fire on them.[70] At least eleven people were killed.[70][71] Officials however said, an armed group had taken to the rooftops and fired on both citizens and security forces.[70]
In Daraa, according to an eyewitness 5,000 people demonstrated, shouting: "We want freedom!"[72] Hundreds tried to march from Daraa to the nearby city of Al-Sanamayn when police fired on them, killing five marchers, reports say.[69]
In Homs, according to the state news agency, an armed group fired on citizens, killing one girl.[70]_ 
etc. etc. etc. 
Even though you can hardly find anything that would say Assad personally gave those orders, the thing is, he's the chairman of that whole country, and those security forces submit to him. After they committed all those shootings, the only right course of action would be to arrest and try them by the criminal code. But that was never done, leaving no doubt all they committed had been arranged on the highest governmental level.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Imo, the Nobel Peace Prize committee should be investigated for possible corruption. *Their 2014 decision was seriously wonky.*

 Um... just because of _that_?! Does the name "Yasser Arafat" ring a bell? Not to mention Henry Kissinger -- and less-famous names like Cordell Hull (who, as US Secretary of State, had opposed giving asylum to Jewish refugees in WW2, but was a tireless promoter of the UN).  Ten Controversial Winners of the Nobel Peace Prize 
The list makes interesting reading -- and the winners were controversial for very different reasons

----------


## dinlot

What else can Putin do but help and arm Syria. If we in the Philippines are considered pariahs to USA and the whole international community, I, as president, will also seek Putin's help. Putin is sensible. When other world leaders are acting strange, Putin acts as the psychiatric counsellor or spiritual adviser. "He has a heart, Mr. Cool"- Tailorofpanama. More power to Putin.

----------


## Alex80

> Officials however said, an armed group had taken to the rooftops and fired on both citizens and security forces. 
This is the key. Immidiately peacefull demonstration became chaos and revolution with firearms. As they were ready and needed trigger. "Evil dictator, killing it's own people" (tm). This is the key. This is how revolutions are made today.
Don't you see it? Nobody found so called "ukranian snipers".

----------


## UhOhXplode

> .... an armed group had taken to the rooftops and fired on both citizens and security forces ....

 Thanks. Now I know who started the proxy revolution. I support Putin & Assad.   

> Um... just because of _that_?! Does the name "Yasser Arafat" ring a bell? Not to mention Henry Kissinger -- and less-famous names like Cordell Hull (who, as US Secretary of State, had opposed giving asylum to Jewish refugees in WW2, but was a tireless promoter of the UN).  Ten Controversial Winners of the Nobel Peace Prize 
> The list makes interesting reading -- and the winners were controversial for very different reasons

 I wasn't aware that the Nobel Peace Prize committee was that corrupt. That may be worse than FIFA.   

> What else can Putin do but help and arm Syria. If we in the Philippines are considered pariahs to USA and the whole international community, I, as president, will also seek Putin's help. Putin is sensible. When other world leaders are acting strange, Putin acts as the psychiatric counsellor or spiritual adviser. "He has a heart, Mr. Cool"- Tailorofpanama. More power to Putin.

 The Republic of the Philippines is awesome. And Filipinos are NOT pariahs. I know - I was talking to Filipinos last year. Somebody just didn't like losing Clark Air Base and Subic Bay.   

> > Officials however said, an armed group had taken to the rooftops and fired on both citizens and security forces. 
> This is the key. Immidiately peacefull demonstration became chaos and revolution with firearms. As they were ready and needed trigger. "Evil dictator, killing it's own people" (tm). This is the key. This is how revolutions are made today.
> Don't you see it? Nobody found so called "ukranian snipers".

 I saw that. The more you know.....

----------


## Eric C.

> Thanks. Now I know who started the proxy revolution. I support Putin & Assad.

 It's clear from the context that was Assad's officials, not civilized ones. Believing anything they say is like believing a robber who says it was someone else who robbed the bank, even though the cameras had caught him red handed. But I can't tell you how you use your freedom of choice - it's yours. 
I support neither of the two, but that doesn't mean I support Obama, or someone else. I support common sense. I think power corrupts people, the more power they have the more corrupted they are, and the two you admire both seem to be going for unlimited power.

----------


## dinlot

Putin knows his history, studied all angles and contours of Syrian history from the time of Assad's father. He knows that what confronts the younger Assad was what Putin encountered in Beslan and Chechnya. He emphatizes and sympathizes. Not an accomplice to whatever human rights violation Assad's troops and ISIS have committed.

----------


## Hanna

I really think it's silly of RT to bang on about Putin deserving the Nobel Peace prize.
It's not really "the done thing" for a state media channel to do. 
Secondly - I think everybody knows that only people who are doing the bidding of the West, or are nice symbols that appeal to the West get the Nobel prize. So it's completely pointless. However it gives fodder to those who like to say that RT is Putin's propaganda channel and similar accusations.  
The only way Putin can get the Nobel Peace prize is to allow Russia can become a Western puppet state, and/or have its resources exploited by Western (read American) companies. I really can't remember but I am guessing that either Yeltsin or Gorbachev got the Nobel Peace prize....  
This said - Russia and Putin has been right all along about Syria, and I think even a lot of the Russia-haters can't help but notice that.  I am not too sure whether it's such a good idea for Russia to get actively involved in the war in Syria (i.e. Russian bombing just started today).  
Remember Afghanistan, huh, Russia? War against crazy islamic fundamentalists...? Afghanistan was bordering the USSR and the Afghan gov't asked for help.  
What happens when Russians start coming home as invalids and Russians get captured and beheaded by ISIS?
This might possibly be a milestone though: to show that Russia is back in business as a major player in world politics. Russia needs to be very careful how it's handling this new state of affairs.

----------


## Hanna

In Sweden, we have a sort of "national" debating forum, and in the "Russia" section there is normally 90% anti-Russia, anti-Putin posts, normally (due to media in Sweden being very anti-Russia).  
However I noticed that the threads about Syria and Russia are now full of _"Thanks Russia, go Putin", "Go Ivan, give these assholes what they deserve (i.e. ISIS)"_ and _"Finally a superpower cleans up this snakepit". "I'm beginning to like Putin"_ and similar comments.  
Don't know what to think about this view of things. 
Hopefully this would lead the (mostly immature) people commenting to re-evaluate their biaised and erroneous view of Russia and Putin.   *But they forget, or don't realise that Russia was against foreign meddling in Syria in the first place!*  *If the West had listened to Russia on this matter in the first place, there wouldn't even be a war there now!* Assad would have stopped the protests and things would have remained as they were - i.e. stable and perfectly adequate by Middle Eastern standards.   
This situation needs to be resolved NOW. I don't think anyone reading this realises the rate at which refugees are pouring into Western Europe from the Middle East right now. 
Germany received 285,000 in just a month. Sweden, receives several thousand a day and several cities have turned into Middle Eastern ghettos.  
The US did this to us, by starting the wars that are now generating refugees. Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria. In the extension also Somalia. These are the exact places the refugees come from. Every Western European country now has a large sub-culture of middle eastern and African muslims. We don't recognise our own countries anymore. These people mostly don't integrate and live on benefits for years, or forever.  
If Russia is going to wager war in Syria, they better win it pretty darn quick so that the outflow of refugees stops. No endless Afghanistan type war. Win fast or leave it alone. 
I am not convinced that Russia is doing the right thing about getting involved in Syria.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> *It's clear from the context that was Assad's officials, not civilized ones.* Believing anything they say is like believing a robber who says it was someone else who robbed the bank, even though the cameras had caught him red handed. But I can't tell you how you use your freedom of choice - it's yours. 
> I support neither of the two, but that doesn't mean I support Obama, or someone else. I support common sense. I think power corrupts people, the more power they have the more corrupted they are, and the two you admire both seem to be going for unlimited power.

 Like I expected anything less? And no, it wasn't Ryan Fogle, in a cheap wig, trying to buy an FSB agent. Government coups are a more serious issue. So yeah, I would be seriously surprised if it wasn't "clear from the context".
Sometimes I wonder what else is "clear from the context". Mostly The Matrix was. 
Anyway, this thread has taught me a lot about why some leaders win Nobel Peace Prizes and why some leaders don't. People who are not politically correct never get cards on Valentines Day. And sometimes the winners are the ones that don't get any cards.

----------


## Eric C.

Corrupt crooks taking up more power than they can and/or should handle will eventually be wiped out of the office, and dealt with just the way they deserve. That Syrian bastard should be praying God now he could just escape from the country so he wouldn't be found, but no - he goes further and further. Because those rabid animals lose every sense but the sense of power - even the sense of fear. They never stop on their own. But they're nicely stopped by the people they oppress - like the Libyan dictator was, for instance.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Corrupt crooks taking up more power than they can and/or should handle will eventually be wiped out of the office, and dealt with just the way they deserve. That Syrian bastard should be praying God now he could just escape from the country so he wouldn't be found, but no - he goes further and further. Because those rabid animals lose every sense but the sense of power - even the sense of fear. They never stop on their own. But they're nicely stopped by the people they oppress - like the Libyan dictator was, for instance.

 Wow! You sound like me when somebody messes with one of my friends. Then yeah, I am totally ready to fight! But I don't have any Syrian friends so nothing to fight about. I only fight for me and my friends so anything else is just a discussion.
But if Assad is so evil then why did 1/2 the population of Syria vote for him? Bashar al-Assad wins re-election in Syria as uprising against him rages on | World news | The Guardian 
Only 1/6 of our population voted for our president. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United...election,_2012 
The only thing I know that Assad did was that he tried to stop a color revolution. I wonder what would happen if a color revolution started in our country. I seriously doubt that our government would let them take over.
If he did anything worse than letting some traitors get shot, let me know. But it's still a Syrian problem, not ours. The only issue in Syria that affects us is the Jihadists and al-Nursa is fighting the government with the rebels.

----------


## Lady Maria

We do realise the floodgates are wide open. This flow of refugees needs to be stanched at all costs. It is unsustainable and even though in the short term some may act all misty-eyed about "human rights" in the long run it will only lead to plummeting standards of living, segregation and bitter resentment from all parties.

----------


## Hanna

> We do realise the floodgates are wide open. This flow of refugees needs to be stanched at all costs. It is unsustainable and even though in the short term some may act all misty-eyed about "human rights" in the long run it will only lead to plummeting standards of living, segregation and bitter resentment from all parties.

 Yup - Interestingly, RT is really the only English speaking TV that is reporting honestly about this at the moment. 
I.e. the risks and costs for Europe, the fact that most of the refugees are men in their twenties, many of whom were already living in Lebanon and Turkey and actually didn't need to flee anything.  
But they are also reporting compassionately about the fact that many of the refugees really are very vulnerable and handed a very unfair hand. It's understandable that they try to leave their godforsaken lands.. I appreciate that RT tries to show both sides and not just push an agenda.  
In the meantime other English-speaking or Western European TV is showing cute kids (a tiny proportion of the refugees) and accusing everybody who doesn't support unlimited influx, of rasism.

----------


## Hanna

20 civilians killed by Russian bombing yesterday. I sure hope RU military knows what they are doing!
I hate the "collateral damage" view of warfare, whether it's Russians, Americans, Israel or ISIS that's guilty....  
Yesterday the criticism of Russia's participation also started in Western media. 
Russia bombed the depots of some "moderate" (favoured by the US) rebels that were not necessarily ISIS. 
Apparently some kit belonging to the US was damaged... hm.....? Chance or not?  
If Russia is anything but extremely successful in this war, it will be villified! 
Russia will be painted out as the bad guy.   *I sure hope the RU military has a plan that will achieve a very quick and painless victory in this war.* 
I am really sceptic about whether it was really a good idea for Russia to get involved in this war! 
------------------------- 
EDIT: According to Lavrov and TASS, the claims that non-ISIS targets were bombed, is disinformation, unfounded...
Us normal mortals will never know the truth of course..... But it's interesting that the two parties in this "Alliance" are already throwing accusations at eachother...   *Has Russia walked into a trap getting involved in this?* All I can think of is how badly things went for the USSR in Afghanistan, and the propaganda value of making accusations towards Russia in connection with potential mistakes in warfare.

----------


## Lampada

Ханночка, ты задаёшь вопросы, которые мне кажутся в каком-то смысле провокационными.  Одно дело выражать своё мнение из Швеции, другое - ждать ответов от людей, которые в России.  Я из Чикого могу сказать, что считаю военное вмешательство России в Сирии опасным и ненужным.  Думаю, что там уже достаточно бомбёжки.  Наверное, никто не знает, что сделать, чтобы в Сирии воцарился мир и все беженцы вернулись домой.  Ужасно всё это.

----------


## Lampada

О, как:  Сирия - _"это наша земля!_"

----------


## Alex80

> ...disinformation... 
Hour ago I saw huge discussion of recent hot-news video of russian jet destroyed by ISIS forces.
...aaaaand... this video is two years-old. fakes are on the air, yea...

----------


## UhOhXplode

> 20 civilians killed by Russian bombing yesterday. I sure hope RU military knows what they are doing!
> I hate the "collateral damage" view of warfare, whether it's Russians, Americans, Israel or ISIS that's guilty....  
> Yesterday the criticism of Russia's participation also started in Western media. 
> Russia bombed the depots of some "moderate" (favoured by the US) rebels that were not necessarily ISIS. 
> Apparently some kit belonging to the US was damaged... hm.....? Chance or not?  
> If Russia is anything but extremely successful in this war, it will be villified! 
> Russia will be painted out as the bad guy.   *I sure hope the RU military has a plan that will achieve a very quick and painless victory in this war.* 
> I am really sceptic about whether it was really a good idea for Russia to get involved in this war! 
> ------------------------- 
> ...

 The question is who you believe - the rebels or Konashenkov.  http://www.rg.ru/2015/10/02/minoboroni-site.html 
And don't forget, there has been collateral damage from the US-led coalition air strikes. Tbh, I don't think there has ever been a war without collateral damage. But is there proof of collateral damage from the Russian air strikes. I haven't seen any.
As for me, I believe the Russian effort is the only effective solution to the crisis in Syria. The other countries want to spare al-Nursa but they are terrorists too. And eventually, all those terrorists will return to their own countries and create serious issues there too. They have to be stopped in Syria before that happens. 
So nobody really likes war but sometimes it's tons better than the alternative. The Russian air strikes in Syria could save a lot of lives in the future - especially if it ends the civil war. Way too many people have been left homeless or killed in that war already.
So yeah, there may be some collateral damage but in the end, those terrorists don't care how much collateral damage they cause. 
Also, Russia has as much right to be in Syria as the US-led coalition - even more because they were asked by the legitimate Syrian government. And I don't think anyone wants to see another 9/11, bombs at train stations or in buses in Volgograd just before New Years, or dead taxi drivers in Stavropol. Half of Syria is full of those terrorists. If they don't want to risk collateral damage then they can refuse to bomb them. But if they refuse then how many people will die in the future from terror attacks?
And I wouldn't have any worries about Russia being vilified over the bombings. As for me, I would rather be doing the right thing and get vilified than doing the wrong thing and getting rewards. 
EDIT - About the corruption in the Nobel Peace Prize committee, from an ex-member that broke his oath of secrecy: http://news.yahoo.com/nobel-official...132421988.html

----------


## Eric C.

It seems the U.S. are bombing ISIS and Assad, while the Russians are bombing ISIS and the rebels. At least, they seem to have one common target (ISIS), and one entity to keep from bombing by all means - the civilians. If they focus on those two primary goals, there may be some progress over the time. Though in the long run (after the terrorists are all defeated), the rebels should take over, and the stinky dictatorship should be kicked out to where it belongs.

----------


## dinlot

Thank you sir lampada. And better yet not to engage in politics lest I might say something stupid again. Спасибо!

----------

